
Ansible for Kubernetes, my second self-published book - geerlingguy
https://www.jeffgeerling.com/blog/2019/ansible-kubernetes-my-second-self-published-book
======
ahnooie
Looking forward to reading this. Your first book helped me automate a lot of
work using Ansible.

------
sogubsys
Awesome! I wish you great success and you'll have me as a customer.

~~~
geerlingguy
Thanks for buying the book! As I said in the post, please feel free to send
any feedback about things you don't think are clear, or things you'd like to
see.

